# Questions about Hypnotherapy



## cknapp (Feb 17, 2001)

Hi all,I have relatively mild IBS. My symptoms are mild/annoying/uncomfortable pain and bloating. I don't generally have C or D, but sometimes they are slighty either way - not out of the ordinary, however.Anyway, since all of this cropped up 2 months ago (valentines day to be exact), I have been researching and working like crazy to figure out how to ease the symptoms and get better. So far I HAVE seem improvement simply by folowing a good excercise regime (walk 30-45min every day, jog 20km/week, plus extras if time), eating well (little sugar, little fat etc, and trying stress reduction techniques as much as possible. I get a weekly theraputic massage and I've tried to change my outlook on things to be more relaxed and laid back in general.Regardless of the fact that I think I'm starting to understand how my body responds to things, I'm still not near 100% better. I read through this forum and I think these hypno tapes might be a great way to add more stress reduction into my daily routine. Are they useful for pain/discomfort predominant IBS? How much time out of your day do they take? I think that stress is my main trigger (I write software for a living and am on call a lot, ect etc) so this looks like a real helper for me.Would it help?Thanks!Chris


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2001)

Hi Chris,I think I have the same symptoms as you as that I rarely have C or D, just a lot of gas, bloating, discomfort, and pain. I have definitely seen a reduction in using the tapes in these symptoms so I know they are working. Now I have less gas, bloating, discomfort, nausea so I know they are making a difference in reducing symptoms. I'm not satisfied yet with my progress but I still have plently of time to improve. So they definitely do work.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Chris, I'm C/D but I can almost live with that. I would have severe ab pain to the point where I couldn't stand up straight. This would last for several days in a row. This is what I wanted to get rid of, BIG TIME. I felt really dysfunctional with the pain. Couldn't do my jobs, etc. I tried the hypno tapes, & I'm only on day 22, but I would have been in great pain last week, I wasn't. Period, just did NOT have the sensation of pain like I had last month. If you told me this is what would happen with hypno, I'd have told you : "YOU CRAZY!" But I can't deny a HUGE reduction in my pain symptoms. I can't imagine how I will feel when I finish the program! Hope this helps.







BQ


----------



## cknapp (Feb 17, 2001)

H, thanks for the comments. Do either of you do anything else for your IBS symptoms? I'm wondering what kind of meds, relaxation, diet, etc.I think I'll put an order in for the tapes tomorrow.







Chris


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Chris, I do most of what you do, except the massage. Unless my hubby occasionally rubbing my neck counts







I also have increased my fiber & water, stopped undereating, etc. I was given Levsin to try, but made me C. Then given Librax which worked much better w/o the C side effect. However I would have had to take quite a few of them to get thru last week & I only took 1! I use a stool softener once in a while, but I'm making a concerted effort to use diet instead of OTC or prescription stuff. Of course the hypno has been amazing at lessening the pain. Hope this helps. BQ


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

cknapp,I completed the tapes a year ago, and it changed my life. I had IBS-D for 27 years, and you can see the whole story on the success thread.I have used several strategies to cope with IBS symptoms. The most dramatic thing I did was Mike's hypnotherapy tapes. They help me become regular, and lessened my anxiety. I take a daily fiber supplement, Citrucel, 1 Tbls. morning and night. You need to add fiber slowly to your diet. I exercise regularly, and have cut out trigger foods, which for me were raw vegetables, citrus fruits, all dairy products, tomato sauces, fatty foods (olives, avocados







) and foods high in fat. This combination worked well for me.I must confess however, that I can eat more and more of my former trigger foods since I've completed the tapes. I now eat salads regularly, and citrus when it is in season. I'm not bothered about the dairy, and it was my worst trigger so I haven't tried it, although I have a slice of cheese once in a while.I still listen to the tapes often. They help me relax, and I think they help keep me on track.AZ


----------

